# First cured meat smoke



## redneck5236 (Feb 15, 2020)

First off ! Special thanks to smoker jim ! Chopsaw! And especially bear carved ! For his step by step recipe ! I altered slightly ! One piece brown sugar and maple extract ! One jyst brown sugar ! One with black pepper ! All three were outstanding ! Thanks again !


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 15, 2020)

Looks good, nice job fella! You won't get a bum steer from any of those three gents, Like. RAY


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 15, 2020)

looks great, nice job. might as well start brining more, that stuff ain't going to last long.


----------



## chopsaw (Feb 15, 2020)

Sure looks good . Nice work .


----------



## Jabiru (Feb 15, 2020)

The first time smoking homemade cured meat is awesome feeling. That looks so good.

i am always curing something


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 15, 2020)

You are taking advice from great guys!! All looks good.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 16, 2020)

Looks great.  I am hooked on curing meat.  I did a whloe chicken last week and was the best chicken ever!


----------



## redneck5236 (Feb 16, 2020)

Have to make more next time !


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 16, 2020)

Looks Great, Redneck!!
Those wrapped ones look downright Pretty!!
Nice Job.
Like.

Bear


----------



## redneck5236 (Feb 16, 2020)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Redneck!!
> Those wrapped ones look downright Pretty!!
> Nice Job.
> Like.
> ...


Thanks again for your asitance ! The brown sugar maple piece was outstanding ! They were all really good ! I mixed maple extract with brown sugar and rubbed it down a few hours before smoking ! Very tasty ! I will be looking you up again in a couple weeks going to try my first ham and first bacon ! Thanks again for your step by step and assurance !


----------

